
Using Redux at scale [video] - batmansmk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQta2urK3zk
======
coldlestat
Here is the source medium article for those who cannot listen to the video:
[https://blog.matters.tech/10-redux-tips-from-the-
trenches-55...](https://blog.matters.tech/10-redux-tips-from-the-
trenches-55e06ed1c0a8)

